# changing substrate



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Any advise of what substrate to use for my crs tank
thanks
dp


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

I've heard alot of really good things about Fulval Shrimp Substrate, and some people talk a lot about ADA but I've never used it.

Anywho the good thing about the Fluval Shrimp Substrate is that it lowers the Ph to a more neutral or acidic PH ; http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18966


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

use the Fluval Stratum (red bag) as it is very beneficial for CRS and others. I have had several species of my shrimps berried since putting this in the tanks.
including my CRS (which I have NEVER been able to breed before due to high PH) 

Cheaper than ADA (which is hard to find) and better all round.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Ahhh! You just reminded me!! Two of the CRS at work are berried now!! Muhhaha (they're on this Substrate too )


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi I just setup another 2 tanks with Fluval stratum and both have cleared in 2 hours. You need to have a hang on the back filter with floss in it to do it this way. Sponge only will not clear the water! Hope this helps.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Does anyone else have a ton of biofilm at the surface after using stratum? I seem to have a lot even with a lot of surface agitation.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> use the Fluval Stratum (red bag) as it is very beneficial for CRS and others. I have had several species of my shrimps berried since putting this in the tanks.
> including my CRS (which I have NEVER been able to breed before due to high PH)
> 
> Cheaper than ADA (which is hard to find) and better all round.


I don't think it's better then ADA.
ADA soil lowers the ph to 6.4 and 4 of my shrimps are berried in it just this week.
It's also cheaper as you can get a 9L bag for $45 in markham.
ADA Amazonia soil is a premium product known world wide and used by countless professional breeders.

The fluval stuff in my personal opinion is a good substitute for those from can't get their hands on the high end stuff.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I don't think it's better then ADA.
> ADA soil lowers the ph to 6.4 and 4 of my shrimps are berried in it just this week.
> It's also cheaper as you can get a 9L bag for $45 in markham.
> ADA Amazonia soil is a premium product known world wide and used by countless professional breeders.
> ...


It seems that they are two competing products. besides ADA costs way more for importing cost.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

hi flazky:

*Do not *agitate the water let it be in 2 hrs. u will have a clear water.
Change to fluval stratum the red bag blue pearl i bought with the group had molted and now it is berried. I change the substrate 4 days ago. Hoping everything works for the best. Waiting for crs to become berried also.

If u have otb filter it will make your water clear in no time.

Remember do not agitate the water.

dp


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

My water is clear, just the surface is lookin pretty filthy


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I too noticed an oily type film on the surface yesterday when I set up the new tank with the Fluval stratum. However after 24 hours it has gone. 

If you are using floss in the HOB...just take some of the tank water out and rinse your floss out in it and then put the same floss back in....a lot of the dirt and black stuff will be caught in the floss, so by rinsing it out in the tank water (separately) you will clean that out and still keep the good bacteria.

The water will then run clear after that.


----------

